# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Bando di gara e determina

## loredano

Salve, nel caso in cui in un bando di gara (relativa determina) pubblicato da una pubblica amministrazione sia presente una manifesta contraddizione come bisogna procedere. Mi spiego meglio.
Nella sezione dei requisiti da possedere si specifica per ogni requisito richiesto che lo stesso requisito deve essere posseduto alla data di presentazione delle domande; subito dopo si specifica che i requisiti di cui sopra devono essere posseduti alla data di pubblicazione del bando.
In fase di procedura di aggiudicazione non si è tenuto conto di tale contraddizione e sono stati esclusi a priori alcune domande di partecipazione; ciò è lecito? 
E' stato chiesto il riesame delle domande, ma nuovamente nel verbale si è ribadita arbitrariamente la scelta della seconda data entro la quale dovevano essere posseduti i requisiti! 
Come procedere?

----------


## francesco

secondo me la gara è invalida e va rifatta. In caso di ricorso da parte delle imprese escluse, il giudice darà torto all'amministrazione.

----------

